# How long to smoke a Boston Butt?



## wbrian

Hi All,

I picked up a 10.6 LB butt the other day and I'm looking to smoke it on Friday. Going to be for slicing.  Any idea how long it should take to smoke?  Not sure when to put it on.  I'm using a Brinkman vertical square smoker (charcoal), if that matters.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## realtorterry

Brian, the rule of thumb is 11/2 hours per pound BUT DON"T go by that! Always go by internal temps!!!!  Prep that butt however you want , then put her on the smoker till about 165 & then foil. Finish going to 190-195 if your slicing, AFTER resting & you'll be in heaven!!

Don't forget the qview there too!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

realtorterry said:


> Brian, the rule of thumb is 11/2 hours per pound BUT DON"T go by that! Always go by internal temps!!!!  Prep that butt however you want , then put her on the smoker till about 165 & then foil. Finish going to 190-195 if your slicing, AFTER resting & you'll be in heaven!!
> 
> Don't forget the qview there too!!


----------



## SmokinAl

What Realtorterry said. You won't go wrong with that advice. Just give yourself a couple of hours extra in case it stalls. If it gets done early you can wrap it in towels & put it in a dry cooler. It will stay hot for hours.


----------



## mballi3011

Yepper it looks like Terry set you in the right direction. Now when it comes out of the smoker you have to let it rest for about 15 minutes on the counter. Then go get the cooler for the rest or the resting. That way you have a perfect time to grab the camera and snap a couple shots for your new buddies @SMF. I really think that should be in the instruction that everyone give to newbies.


----------



## wbrian

So I can plan on about 15 hours give or take a bit.  Thanks! I'm (assuming 220 temp??)  I always use an internal thermometer as I'm too new/dopey to guess it right!

One more question; Should it sit directly on my smoker's rack, or should it be in a foil pan?

Thanks!

Can't wait!!

B.


----------



## the dude abides

wbrian said:


> So I can plan on about 15 hours give or take a bit.  Thanks! I'm (assuming 220 temp??)  I always use an internal thermometer as I'm too new/dopey to guess it right!
> 
> One more question; Should it sit directly on my smoker's rack, or should it be in a foil pan?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait!!
> 
> B.


Brian,

15 hours should be a close guesstimate.  That size for me usually is around 13 hours.  You can run your smoker from 220-240 butts a pretty forgiving.  I'd put it right on the rack.  But it won't hurt if you put it in a pan. 

One other note for food safety--don't put your probe in the meat at the start of the smoke.  Wait a few hours until the surface of the meat gets hot.  This way you're not pushing any nasties down into the meat when the probe gets inserted.  And remember to keep the probe away from the bone.  Good luck!


----------



## wbrian

excellent tips!  Thanks!!


----------



## smokinstevo27

Brian thats a big un. You have gotten some good advice already but I've got to stick my nose in here. I don't know what your plans are but since I've made this mistake let me tell you something. DONT expect it to be ready by dinner time. Starting out when I didn't know any better I invited people over and the food wasn't ready. Stalls suck and can last a good 2 hours. Now I start way early and allow myself ample time.


----------



## meateater

First thing is don't go by factory therms, toss them. Second, get some quality therms, calibrate them and go by temp not time. I've had a 6 pounder take longer than a 10 pounder. Just the nature of the beast sometimes. For a good well done but not pulled butt I'd yank at 180 and foil for a few hours in the cooler.


----------



## hmcm

Hi all,

Another newbie here. A few of you made mention of "Stalling". What is meant by stalling?

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly

smokinstevo27 said:


> Brian thats a big un. You have gotten some good advice already but I've got to stick my nose in here. I don't know what your plans are but since I've made this mistake let me tell u something. DONT expect it to be ready by dinner time. Starting out when I didn't know any better I invited people over and the food wasn't ready. Stalls suck and can last a good 2 hours. Now I start way early and allow myself ample time.


Ok so no one so far has mentioned the rest time yet.  Dude suggested 13 hours and that is what I have averaged too. I also had one stall for 3 hours at 155 so you have to figure that into the time too. Also, you want to give yourself a couple of hours of rest time. The process is to wrap the butt in foil and then wrap the butt in towels and stick it into an empty cooler for a couple of hours for the juices to redistribute . I have left them sit as long as 6 hours and the temp was still at 180 when I took it out so you need to factor that time into the smoke as well.

Good luck


----------



## xjcamaro

Quote:


hmcm said:


> Hi all, Another newbie here. A few of you made mention of "Stalling". What is meant by stalling? Thanks!


Stalling is refering to the portion of the cooking process of a butt/shoulder where the climbing of internal temps of the meat stop, or "stall". There is nothing wrong when this happens. It is the breaking down of the meat inside which doesnt allow it to take on more heat. If you run into this, dont push the temps, leave it alone, it will passs.

And like they said above, a "stall" could last in upwards of 2 hours. On the last 3 butts ive done, each being in the 4 lb range, they never stalled.


----------



## smokinstevo27

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97865/stubborn-marathon-butts

Check out this thread from our buddy Dean, he hit a big ole stall.


hmcm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another newbie here. A few of you made mention of "Stalling". What is meant by stalling?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## wbrian

Well, had a little trouble keeping my temps up after adding lump and hickory at around 6 this AM.   Eventually got it back up after using a full starter or lump.  I ended up moving it to the oven at around 1:30 this afternoon.  It's been in there at 250 and just got foiled at 160.  I have it back in the oven until 170 (foiled and with some apple juice in it), then it's into the cooler for a couple hours...

Can't wait.  I'll start a thread with some QVIEW later...

Thanks!

B.


----------



## smokinstevo27

170 is a little low Brian, you need to take it to 190 or 200 depending on if you want to serve it sliced or pulled.
 


wbrian said:


> Well, had a little trouble keeping my temps up after adding lump and hickory at around 6 this AM.   Eventually got it back up after using a full starter or lump.  I ended up moving it to the oven at around 1:30 this afternoon.  It's been in there at 250 and just got foiled at 160.  I have it back in the oven until 170 (foiled and with some apple juice in it), then it's into the cooler for a couple hours...
> 
> Can't wait.  I'll start a thread with some QVIEW later...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> B.


----------



## varginaman

Put it on the grill with smoke for 2 hours. Then put it in a pressure cooker for 1 hour. you'll be eating faster with no difference in taste. Trust me


----------



## backwoods bbq

Go 275. The fattier my butt te hotter I go, It's not unusual for me to go 300. You can always wrap in foil when you hit desired color, juiciness I will also go 275 on ribs which is why my last ribs went (8th place out of 105)


----------



## gingerweigel

Deleted by user.


----------



## chef willie

GingerWeigel said:


> I know how long to cook the pork, but any idea of how long to apply smoke?  When does it stop taking on the smoke flavor?  I'm doing 4 large butts this weekend on my 18.5 WSM, for an Army Reserve Picnic (one of my co-workers asked for my help, and how can I turn down the opportunity to do something for our men and women in uniform?).  I'll be taking them to the picnic at 11 am on Sunday, I was going to start them around 5 pm or so on Saturday night.  I'll pull them around 9 am, wrap them in foil and towels and put them in the cooler.  If I keep throwing wood on until about 11 pm, that should be enough smoke, right?  With my Pittmaster IQ, I shouldn't have any trouble keeping it around 240 for that long, if I put in more charcoal then as well.


Another age old question that gets kicked around here often. Some say smoke till you take meat off....some say only a few hours etc. Wood burners have no choice but to smoke the whole length of the process while others will use an AMPS or tube set-up to get 8 + hours of TBS. Some prefer a lighter smoke taste others are smoke hounds who can't get enough. Not much help, I know...lol. But, I personally go for longer smoke on butts and turkeys.....not as much on salmon or chicken, depending on which wood. Lately, I've been fond of cherry chunks which gives a great color and a taste I'm liking. But, that's me....That's a lot of meat so I'm thinking fairly heavy smoke with a good finishing sauce at the end.....Willie


----------



## gingerweigel

Deleted by user


----------



## turnandburn

did i just witness a thread revival? a thread revival of a topic thats prolly got 8 pgs of identical yet more current threads?....lol.


----------



## chef willie

TurnandBurn said:


> did i just witness a thread revival? a thread revival of a topic thats prolly got 8 pgs of identical yet more current threads?....lol.


LOL....YES, you did. I normally catch the original thread date but only saw that this was revived about 3 weeks ago and a newbie posted a question in it. She's cooking for grunts so I chimed in. Carry on...lol.....Willie


----------



## gingerweigel

I'm sorry.  I won't ask anything again.  Excuse me.


----------



## turnandburn

Chef Willie said:


> LOL....YES, you did. I normally catch the original thread date but only saw that this was revived about 3 weeks ago and a newbie posted a question in it. She's cooking for grunts so I chimed in. Carry on...lol.....Willie


10-4!...carrying on sir... lol.


----------



## chef willie

GingerWeigel said:


> I'm sorry.  I won't ask anything again.  Excuse me.


No no no.....don't take that the wrong way. Sometimes threads get revived because someone posts in it again. That one was originally from 1-11 I think. I've seen them reappear from wayyyyy back. It happens often and interesting to revisit an old one with new people posting in it. Your status is 'newbie' so my using it was not meant as any slur. Your question was valid and opinions vary widely on it......Willie


----------



## fwismoker

GingerWeigel said:


> I'm sorry.  I won't ask anything again.  Excuse me.


Yea, ask anything you'd like...someone will be glad to help.


----------



## timmartin

Any suggestions on how to get smokeyness without makinbg the meat taste too smoky? I've found if I add ttoo many chunks of wood, the smoke is overwhelming yet all the shows I watch show pit masters using wood. Call me confused.


----------



## bama bbq

I only add a few chunks of wood in the beginning of the cook and don't add any more.  I am a more is less kind of guy when it comes to smoke wood. If your friends and family don't like the ashtray effect use less wood. Try using no wood and see if you can change their opinion. Then add one chunk on the next cook. Two on the next. Don't push it.


----------



## palladini

timmartin said:


> Any suggestions on how to get smokeyness without makinbg the meat taste too smoky? I've found if I add ttoo many chunks of wood, the smoke is overwhelming yet all the shows I watch show pit masters using wood. Call me confused.


I think Tim, your like my wife, she does not like smoked foods.  You could try marinating your meat before smoking it.  You could also use cherry or apple wood, they are not as strong as Hickory or Mesquite wood is, when smoking.  Have the smoke on and rolling for less time also would work.


----------



## bbq beginner

is it better to use apple or mesquite wood for pork i have both


----------



## ostrichsak

Personal preference but I prefer Applewood for my pulled pork.


----------

